# Food Safety News - 04/06/2021 ....Judge rules line speeds for market hogs must be slowed, stays order for 90 days



## daveomak.fs (Apr 10, 2021)

​
*Judge rules line speeds for market hogs must be slowed, stays order for 90 days*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 06, 2021 12:06 am .Federal Judge Joan N. Ericksen last October held a 64-minute video hearing and then took the line speed case under advisement. Five months later, she has published a 68-page ruling to resume the speed limits on hog slaughter inspection lines. Ericksen stayed her order in U.S. District Court for Minnestoa on speed limits to give... Continue Reading


*Traditionally prepared walrus meat connected to botulism patients*
By News Desk on Apr 06, 2021 12:05 am The Nunavik Regional Board of Health is warning against eating certain walrus meat after people have reported botulism poisoning. The patients are located in Inukjuak and reported eating igunaq at traditional feasts on March 18 and 19. It sometimes takes 10 days for signs of the poisoning to develop. “More than 27 people may have... Continue Reading


*Disgust: Where food, law and emotions converge*
By Guest Contributor on Apr 06, 2021 12:04 am Editor’s note: Each Spring, attorneys Bill Marler and Denis Stearns teach a Food Safety Litigation course in the LL.M. Program in Agricultural and Food Law at the University of Arkansas School of Law. This specialized program for attorneys brings together those who are interested in our food system, from farm to table. As a final... Continue Reading


*Risk to UK has not risen but delay on EU food checks poses challenges – FSA*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 06, 2021 12:03 am The overall risk to food safety has not increased as a result of the United Kingdom leaving the European Union, according to the Food Standards Agency (FSA). The authority officials also said the agency has not seen any evidence to suggest there is more of a risk from food crime or food fraud. However, the... Continue Reading


*FSA assesses use of remote audits during pandemic*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 06, 2021 12:01 am Accuracy of remote assessments was a key concern raised by most local authorities, according to an evaluation of the technique’s use during the pandemic. Local authority officers feared information was vulnerable to manipulation by food businesses and problems could be missed resulting in public health risks. There was also the inability to use instincts and... Continue Reading


*Specialists ready for second meeting on WHO food safety strategy*
By News Desk on Apr 06, 2021 12:00 am Experts are to meet for the second time later this month to work on the WHO’s global strategy for food safety. The World Health Organization (WHO) created a Technical Advisory Group (TAG) on food safety that met virtually from Feb. 8 to 10 and agreed on structure of the new strategy, drivers of change for... Continue Reading


----------

